# Major cylinder score!!!! Freebie



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Halloween Night is total pandamonium with over 800 people packing my haunt this year. In the middle of the haunt a guy comes over to me and is telling me how cool my haunt is ( I got a LOT of great comments throughout the evening). He says he LOVES My pneumatic lunger. Then he asks me " how would you like some more cylinders??" I said "HECK YES!!!" he went on to tell me that he works for a major automation firm as a salesman and he had several cylinders laying around and he'd give me them for free. On one hand I was like "yea right" and on the other hand I was very optimistic because he looked like a kid in a candy store looking at my haunt. Well, as they were leaving his wife said to me "My husband is a man of his word".

Well, I really wasn't sure what to think afterwards and guess what. he showed up today with over $2500 worth of Industrial pneumatic cylinders, regulators, and a cumputer controled selenoid block. I'm DUMBFOUNDED, and almost broke into tears as he handed me this goldmine!! I thanked him profusely. As he left he said he had some more and would gladly bring it by as long as I used it for Halloween.

Pretty unbelievable deal. And I thought that nothing like this ever happened to me. I'm FLABBERGHASTED and My mind is going a million miles an hour as to what to build with this newfound treasure.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

That's awesome great score...... One year for Christmas my little brother gave me two milk crates full of cylinders and other pneumatic stuff still not sure what to do with them all


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

That is cool for someone giving you those parts for Halloween props


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats. That's really cool.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

In the picture, the cylinder on the far left is a dual action "Slider" type cylinder. The small aluminum bar slides up and down along the length of the cylinder (if you even want to call it a cylinder). I already have some ideas of how I could use that baby. I'm STOKED


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sweet Jesus! That's a Score!!!! I need to start hunting for next year!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

VERY nice - I also scored a bunch of free cylinders - taken out of a roof vent system. They are very rusty on the outside but work fine. I'm trying to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

fritz42_male said:


> VERY nice - I also scored a bunch of free cylinders - taken out of a roof vent system. They are very rusty on the outside but work fine. I'm trying to figure out what to do with them.


Build a Halloween robot of doom!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

perfect score


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The-Haunter said:


> That's awesome great score...... One year for Christmas my little brother gave me two milk crates full of cylinders and other pneumatic stuff still not sure what to do with them all


You can send them to my house and I WILL make that Ultimate robot of doom LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Life is good.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I'm learning a lot about pneumatic cylinders and their related fittings. A lot of us scrounge around for cheap and/or free cylinders. These cylinders I got last year were from an international supplier of automation supplies. It turns out that my most of my Freebie cylinders require a different thread than our national standard OR Metric standard. They are a "G" series thread. That apparently is the british standard for These types of threads. Only..... they are about .005 smaller a thread size than american standard (NPTF). The ironly is that many newbies will try to fit (For example) a 1/8" NPTF into this fitting and it WILL FIT with some extreme resistance and it will leak like crazy. The proper thread is G 1/8". The only other problem is that the "G" thread fittings seem to come primarily in sizes for Metric Hoses which would totally change the continuity of me using 1/4" air tubing through out my Haunt. Such is Life.... I found out that apparently they are available through Doug at Frightprops.com via special order. He's Da man.... He saved me a TON of headaches. I couldn't afford them this round but at least I know I can get G 1/8" X 1/4" to make use of this fabulous gift. Don't ya Just love different national standards??


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

i found a surplus store in seattle that sold me 2 5 gallon buckets full of pneumatic cylinders of all sizes for $50 i now own about 140 cylinders.


----------

